
Google CEO Defends YouTube Practices - praveenscience
https://www.axios.com/interview-google-ceo-sundar-pichai-youtube-8b2d17fe-1db6-4492-a8b0-af1b5e08697a.html
======
lern_too_spel
I was ready to tear into him, but the title does not match what he was quoted
in the article text.

~~~
dfeojm-zlib
Axios seems to me relatively new. How clickbaity do they seem?

~~~
gjsman-1000
No idea where, but some more snarky person described it as "Politico for
kids." And I feel like that is pretty spot-on.

